# Any one wear rocker bottom sole shoes ?



## jnos (Apr 29, 2016)

like Sketchers Shape Ups?






I've been wearing only these type shoes for nearly years. I have trouble with arthritis in my toes, scar tissues from bunion surgery years ago, and could no longer find any shoe that I could wear for more than a couple hours without pain.  I own three pairs now so I can switch off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2016)

Glad they're helping you Jnos.  I've seen them before but never tried them on, they do look different!


----------



## Butterfly (May 4, 2016)

My orthopedic surgeon (the one who replaced my hips) told me they were a big no-no because they actually create instability that can contribute to falls.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2016)

Yes. I have high arches, and narrow feet, most sneakers do not give proper support. Sketchers allow me to trudge the concrete for hours. Lol.


----------



## AprilT (May 4, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> My orthopedic surgeon (the one who replaced my hips) told me they were a big no-no because they actually create instability that can contribute to falls.




This comment above. I have had several close calls with nealy having a bad fall wearing this type of footwear, but, didn't stop me from trying one more time, because they are so comfy and offer good support. Well good support in my case as long as I'm not moving and or leaning up against something.  Probably best for those who don't have balance issues especially vertigo.


----------



## tortiecat (May 4, 2016)

I have a pair of slip-on Sketchers which I agree are comfortable, but they have no
arch sport and I have stumbled a couple of times while wearing them, so now I
only wear them to Yoga classes.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 4, 2016)

I fall over my own feet in regular sneakers, probably not something I should try.


----------



## Kitties (May 4, 2016)

Yes I have been wearing them. I've had no problems because I walk in them normally and don't walk into the heel. They made us stop wearing these shape ups at work because there were a couple of falls at another facility blamed on them. I'm not sure they make these anymore? I still have a few pair.

I've been wearing a certain make of Easy Spirit shoes to work. Had I known they stopped making them I would have got 10 pairs from JC Penney. Now I troll E bay and have had good luck but they are getting harder to find. I have several spare pair at this time.


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2016)

You can find good, comfortable stable running shoes/sneakers if you look for them.  I have two different Nike shoes that are classified as "stability" that are lightweight, supportive, and their supportive nature helps keep your ankle from turning inward, which can lead to a fall.  I tried the Brooks stability shoe, but was heavy and clunky.


----------



## jujube (May 10, 2016)

I had a pair of them once but could never get over the weird feeling of the soles.


----------



## tortiecat (May 10, 2016)

Loved 'Easy Spirit' shoes - used to by them in Florida when we went
there every spring.  They had some here at one store, but haven't seen
them recently.


----------



## jnos (May 10, 2016)

Kitties said:


> Yes I have been wearing them. I've had no problems because I walk in them normally and don't walk into the heel. They made us stop wearing these shape ups at work because there were a couple of falls at another facility blamed on them. I'm not sure they make these anymore? I still have a few pair.



They do still sell them online, at least. I heard about them at a Famous Footwear store, where they had to quit carrying them in the store. Originally Sketchers claimed they would "firm your butt, etc. (thus the name Shape-Ups), which was "false advertising. The salesperson ordered a pair from their online site. I've bought two more since then.

For me they are the only shoe that doesn't put pressure on my toes or metatarsil area. I would not be working if I hadn't found them. I work in an office. They also have a great thick tread on them.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 23, 2020)

I used to have those shoes. You have to know how to balance in them. Once you get used to them they're just like any other shoe. The first week I had to be careful with my new pairs. LOL!

Unfortunately they quit making them now. Unless you wanna pay $300-400 for a pair on Ebay.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 24, 2020)

There is a brand of shoes called Alegria that makes rocker bottom shoes.  They are quite popular with nurses and others who do a lot of standing/walking all day.  https://alegriashoes.com/collections/professional

I own a few pairs of Alegria sandals and they're quite comfortable.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2020)

They are new to me!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 24, 2020)

I am naturally a klutz and now due to neuropathy have balance issues, so I had to find a shoe with everlasting comfort for everyday use.  I came upon several and found Eastland Soltice was just what I wanted.  It's a slip on boat shoe, I wear them all the time or a loafer, and it was an excellent choice.  Good price and the most comfortable shoe I've ever owned.  I bought a second pair for less wear and tear.  Good in all kinds of weather.  There are others that are terrific as well.  I have a pair of dress Sperry slipons that are comfy and I must say the price is right.  If I wore a rocker, I'd be flat on my face in no time.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 24, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> They are new to me!


These were awesome to wear at work. Very comfortable. First pair I had I went to bend over to get something out of the oven and almost fell in. LOL! 
You have to learn to use them properly. It's not that bad. I just don't recommend them for older folks cuz we have trouble with balance issues later in life.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 30, 2020)

I think that Skecher's has gone downhill in recent years.  I use slip-on Go Walk.  They fit inconsistently.  Some too large; others too small.  I wonder if they're produced in different countries, maybe a factory with Uighur slaves in communist China and another in VietNam using different specifications.  Also, a toe is ripping thru the top on a pair I just bought in September.


----------

